# [OT] Mapa Uzytkownikow Gentoo

## Kajan

Warto wiedziec ilu nas jest http://www.frappr.com/gentoo

Oparta na silniku Google Maps.

Alternatywa PLD.

Pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## waltharius

Fajne  :Smile:  Dodalem juz swoja skormna osobe  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

]:->

----------

## ffurbo

Podobne bylo gdzies na gentoo.pl

Nie moge teraz znalezc. Ma ktos linka?

EDIT: Znalazlem - http://mapa.gentoo.pl/

----------

## Xax

Stało się, mam swoje miejsce na na mapie  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

ups źle się wpisałem i teraz n0rbi666 jest z ukrainy  :Razz: 

(admin jest Polakiem ? bo napisałem list po polsku z prośbą o usunięcie  :Smile:  )

----------

## noobah

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> ups źle się wpisałem i teraz n0rbi666 jest z ukrainy 
> 
> (admin jest Polakiem ? bo napisałem list po polsku z prośbą o usunięcie  )

 

Możesz edytować swój profil.

Ja też się dodałem do tej mapki, ale szkoda że mojej wsi nie ma w bazie. Musiałem się jako Kolobrzeżanin zapisać, ale markera dobrze ustawiłem, zobaczcie sobie na jakiej wsi mieszkam  :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

ale tamto konto z Ukrainy nie ma żadnego profilu - więc tylko admin może nas uratować  :Shocked: 

----------

## chojny

mnie tez juz mozna tam zobaczyc:D

----------

## Kajan

Jesli ktos mieszka na zachodzie Polski moze jeszcze sie zapisac do userów Gentoo w Środkowej Europie -> http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

Pozdro

----------

## nigdydosc

uuu ja sam na prawym dolnym koncu mapki... nie dobrze nie dobrze .. ciemnogrod ciemnogrod   :Wink: 

----------

## rasheed

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Jesli ktos mieszka na zachodzie Polski moze jeszcze sie zapisac do userów Gentoo w Środkowej Europie -> http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

 

IMO to mapa użytkowników Gentoo bardziej z zachodu Europy. Środkowa to my  :Wink: 

----------

## Kajan

Fakt, ale osoby mieszkajace na zachodzie zalapia sie (tak jak ja).

Pozdro

----------

